# Thunderbird Problem



## Dorschty (7. September 2007)

Hey,

hab ne Frage zu Thunderbird! Ich verwende es schon eine ganze Zeit lang, ohne Probleme.
Habe mir letztens Panda Internet Security (großer Fehler! Kann ich nicht empfehlen) installiert, seitdem läd Thunderbird keine E-Mails mehr von meinem Postfach runter! Hab Panda längst deinstalliert, aber es geht immernoch nicht! Kann es sein, das Panda mir den Port dafür irgendwie gesperrt hat oder was könnte da los sein? 
Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## MasterJM (7. September 2007)

Hallo,

in diesem Forum geht es um "chatten" im Netz und Programme dafür etc.
Ich verschiebe es mal ins Windows Forum / Anwendungen Windows.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (7. September 2007)

Moin!
Nun Panda hat schon oft Schlagzeilen damit gemacht, das es sich garnicht oder nur schwer deinstallieren ließ.
Ist also nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass du noch ein bisserl Panda auf deinem System hast.
Überprüfe mal, ob Panda wirklich komplett entfernt ist, dabei auch die Registry nicht vergessen. Am besten gehts sicherlich mit einem RegistryCleaner (beispielsweise RegCleaner)

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Dorschty (7. September 2007)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort!
Ich benutze CCleaner! Der überprüft auch die Registry! Hab ich ausgeführt, hat aber leider nichts gebracht!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Dorschty (10. September 2007)

Noch jemand eine Idee?
Das nervt mich voll, das das nicht mehr funktioniert! Gibts ne Möglichkeit zB die Ports zu überprüfen und evtl. wieder freizugeben, falls die gesperrt wurden? Wenn ja, welcher Port wäre dafür verantwortlich?
Brauche Hilfe!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## MeisterLampion (10. September 2007)

Versuch doch einfach mal Thunderbird neu zu installieren... Dann sollte alles wieder funktionieren. Das E-Mail-Konto kannst du dann ja wieder einfügen, is ja kein Ding...

Mir ist neu, dass Panda alle Ports sperrt... Sollte doch zuerst überprüft werden wofür man die Ports benutzt...

Zur Portanalyse gibt es folgendes Programm: *TFak* (google einfach mal)... Allerdings ist dieses Programm speziell für Trojaner und dessen Beseitigung geschrieben worden...

Mfg,

Meisterlampion


----------



## Dorschty (10. September 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Wenn ich Thunderbird neu installiere, sind aber alle E-Mails die da drin sind gelöscht! Das ist ja mein Problem, da sind einige drin, die ich noch brauche und die ich sonst nirgendwo habe! Gibt es bei Thunderbird auch sowas wie pst files bei Outlook, die man einfach in einen Ordner von Thunderbird kopieren muss und man hat alle E-Mails wieder? Wenn ja, wo liegt der Ordner bei Thunderbird und wie heißt der?

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Konstantin Gross (10. September 2007)

Hallo,
unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\DeinUserName\Anwendungsdaten\Thunderbird\Profiles findest du deine ganzen Mails in einer Datei. Aber wenn du es dir ganz einfach machen willst:
http://www.mozbackup.de/


----------



## Dorschty (10. September 2007)

Vielen Dank!
Ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren, wenn ich daheim bin! 

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Dorschty (11. September 2007)

Hey,

das hat bis jetzt wunderbar funktioniert! Hab das Programm neu installiert, hab vorher die Datei extra gespeichert, in der die Mails usw. drin sind!
So, Thunderbird hat jetzt die neuen Nachrichten aufm net runtergeladen. Wie kann ich denn jetzt die alten Nachrichten zu den neuen hinzufügen, ohne entweder die alten oder neuen zu löschen? Geht das?
Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## MeisterLampion (12. September 2007)

Hat Thunderbird keine Importfunktion? Sollte eigentlich möglich sein die E-Mails wieder einzubinden. Mit welchem Programm hast du denn die E-Mails gesichert? Oder hast du das manuell gemacht?

Mfg

Meisterlampion


----------



## Dorschty (12. September 2007)

Hab das manuell gemacht! Hab den Ordner kopiert unter dem Pfad von "Konstantin Gross" auf den Desktop! Dann Thunderbird neu installiert, eingerichtet und E-Mails ausm net runtergeladen!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Konstantin Gross (12. September 2007)

Nachdem du Thunderbird neuinstalliert und eingerichtet hast, wurde in den selben Pfad den ich dir oben genannt habe, eine neue Mailbox Datei erstellt, darin kopierst du deine gesicherte Datei rein und überschreibst es. Aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, hast du bereits Mails abgerufen ohne deine alten Mails importiert zu haben, die kannst du afaik nicht in deine alten Maildatenbank importieren, du hättest erst deine alten Mails importieren müssen, dann währen die jetzigen Mails auch wieder in der alten Maildatenbank. Hoffe das ist für verständlich.


----------



## Dorschty (12. September 2007)

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht, nachdem ich se schon runtergeladen hab! 
Hab mir schon gedacht, das es net mehr geht... Mist...naja, muss ich mal sehen wie ich das noch hinbekomme...
Trotzdem! Danke euch!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Konstantin Gross (12. September 2007)

Naja es gibt ne einfache Möglichkeit, ist zwar nicht die schönste funktioniert aber  Du leitest deine Mails die du bereits erhalten hast, nochmal an deine E-Mailadresse und fügst dann deine alten Daten wieder ein und nach dem nächsten abholen der Mails hast du es wieder zusammen *g*


----------

